# Run before summer breaks.



## MS1605 (Apr 7, 2014)

Whats up UGBB!!!

Just wanted to post up my log here. With this only being my second post here, I hope this dosnt start controversy. 

This is my 6th cycle in 3 years. 5 of which have been from the same trusted source.

***I want to preface this by saying my body is NOT sensitive to drugs. I have to take 6 ibuprofen to get a headache to go away, when I go to the dentist I have to ask for a "Special" novacain as the "normal" stuff dosnt do a single thing, Back in my younger days when I dabbled in rec drugs I would have to take twice as much as everyone else to feel the same high, Etc. This pattern repeats over and over. DO NOT RUN A CYCLE LIKE THIS UNLESS YOU HAVE SEVERAL DNP CYCLES UNDER YOUR BELT!!!*** 

Now that that is taken care of, on with the log. 

Stats:
27YO
5'11
220 lbs roughly 20%BF 

Date started:
April 4th

When I run DNP I use that as time off from the gym. Ill give my body 3 weeks off so I can work on mental toughness. 


Day 1 and 2, 1.25g DNP frontload.
Day 3 - probably 10, 1g DNP (if I can make it)
Day 10 - 21, 750g DNP

All supporting supps are on hand and being taken. Keto is on hand in case of a rash but this has yet to happen in any of my runs. 
2.5 Gallons of water a day.
1 bottle of either V8 or Gatorade a day.
Lots of food with water in it. I.E. Lots of fruits and veggies. 

24mg E
200mg C
81 A

4 times a day throughout the whole cycle.

Trying to keep my macros as close to 33/33/33 as I can. 






Day 1 on 1.25g I felt absolutely nothing. No sweating at night or anything. 

Day 2 (yesterday) on 1.25 I felt a little warm throughout the day. I had very little sweating last night. Had the fan on me and woke up a few times with a SLIGHT chill from the fan. 

Day 3 (today) gets dropped to 1g DNP, Im sitting in a 66* room and feel completely normal temp wise. You can already tell my arms are leaning out as I can see more veins. In the past I have ALWAYS seemed to loose weight from my arms first. 


Let me know if you guys have any questions and feel free to call me an idiot. Also, I have read through enough of the forum before I signed up to know how things go around here so for the few guys that will be wondering, YES, my cum will be neon yellow, Faggots. 

:32 (20):



Have a good day guys!


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn dood I'm medication resistant but dang !
Good luck I ll sub an follow..... The vascularity u are seeing is caused by the same thing when cycle ....blood pressure and water retention arms are always leanist.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 7, 2014)

I have my hands over my ears singing lalalalalala loudly! I'm ascared of DNP.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2014)

You are only one of two people I know that can handle DNP at that dose.

Curious about the frontloading of it though. I've never actually seen any proof that frontloading DNP is more effective than just taking your scheduled dose.  What got you to try that?


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 7, 2014)

The only thing that got me to do that is the fact that it takes several days to build up in the body. Since it takes so long to build up and I know I have a low sensitivity to it, I figured why not? I know, Lack of any scientific reason. But in a perfect world, if there was no sides to DNP, we would all take a shit load more, right? That being said, If I dont feel any sides at the higher dosages for the first few days, why not take more?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> The only thing that got me to do that is the fact that it takes several days to build up in the body. Since it takes so long to build up and I know I have a low sensitivity to it, I figured why not? I know, Lack of any scientific reason. But in a perfect world, if there was no sides to DNP, we would all take a shit load more, right? That being said, If I dont feel any sides at the higher dosages for the first few days, why not take more?



yeah I'm not saying don't, I just think its a waste of those beautiful caps lol... You said yourself, even with a frontload you still don't get sides the first few days.

Blown away by the dose. At 750 I could barely get off the damn couch because I was so winded all the time. I'm definitely in for details of this log. You ever sweat yellow? Never happened to me. I've heard other guys who turn their clothes and sheets yellow.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in too. Good luck with your run


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.

POB, I dont know about the yellow sweat. I dont think so. I have never noticed any staining. Piss and cum is both neon as hell but never had any yellow stained shirts or sheets.

Im curious to see how long I can take 1g for. Usually by day 5 with frontloading) at 1g im pretty uncomfortable. Not unbearable though.

honestly, I can take the heat, sweating and loss of energy. What I hate is being so irritable. Im a super calm, relaxed and laid back person. On DNP I get a SUPER short fuse. Like im always crabby. I think it has everything to do with the shitty night sleep rather then the actual DNP.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 8, 2014)

Crazy a** dosage! !! Wow holy sh** batman!!!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow!! I ran 500 for 24 days. It was bearable but 1g. I wish you luck. 

One thing I noticed when I ran my dnp cycle and my nightsweats wet the sheets were I was sleeping. I washed the sheets and the whole outline of were I had the sweat stains is reddish pink. This is a gray sheet Im talking about.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> POB, I dont know about the yellow sweat. I dont think so. I have never noticed any staining. Piss and cum is both neon as hell but never had any yellow stained shirts or sheets.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear that. I usually run it with ephedrine too so I'm kinda jacked up too.  Best thing I could do for the sleep was to keep a pile of towels next to the bed so I could swap them out quick, and get some extra pillows so I can swap those too. But getting up to piss 4 or 5 times really blows.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Best thing I could do for the sleep was to keep a pile of towels next to the bed so I could swap them out quick, and get some extra pillows so I can swap those too.



Exact thing I do. About 5 towels is a must.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok first time in 6 cycles. Anyone ever get chest pain/ discomfort? Its very very minor. Im at 750mg now. About an hour away from taking my last one. Thoughts?


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 9, 2014)

Day 5 is going well. Im very suprised at how little im sweating at night. Its getting down into the 30s here at night so between the window being open and the fan 6 inches from me im sure those help. Even though I was drenched with sweat, I still tossed and turned all night. Also, being out of breath while taking a shower this morning was fun. God forbid I actually have to do something physical during this cycle.


Well, we press on!


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 9, 2014)

Got a question for you smart meatheads out there. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for DNP to be completly out of my body if im taking it daily at 1g? 

I know the half life is 36 hours. 

I know the formula is 

N(0) = dosage at time zero
N(t) = dosage left at recent time
t(1/2) = half life in seconds/hours/days/years (depending on compound)

N(t) = N (0) x (1/2)^(t/t(1/2))

I just dont know how to plug that shit in. 

Also, I found an excel spread sheet over at Elite but I still didnt know how to use it...

Calculating how long the last gram is in your system is easy. Just keep halfing it every 2.5 days. Its just figuring out all the accumulated DNP that I dont get. Anyone?


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 11, 2014)

Day 8

Not sweating nearly as much at night as I thought. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that its still getting down into the 30s at night, I have the window open and have 3 fans blowing on me. One ceiling fan and 2 floor fans about a foot away from me. If it wasnt for being tired all the time this would be cake. 

I have decided that since a G is going so well there is no need to drop it down to 750mg. Im going to run the G until April 23rd. This is my cut off.

I can definitely tell im holding a shit load of water. after day 4-5 I could honestly tell a difference in the mirror that I was losing some around the gut. Now at day 8 I look all bloated again. Not a big deal.  Can not wait to get back in the gym and hopefully run my first cycle this summer. My goal is to be down to atleast 15% BF before I do.

nothing else really to log. Everything is going super good considering what we are talking about.


----------



## james42 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have the bloat bad too. Yesterday I popped 100mg Winny.  I'll run that for a couple weeks.  Hopefully it helps


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yea its funny because I look like the state puff marshmellow man everywhere exept my arms and legs.  Arms and legs have naturally always stayed way more lean then my gut. I have been as fat as 240 and as skinny as 190 and I swear my arms and legs never changed.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 12, 2014)

"Uhhh, your eyeballs are yellow...." -wifey


----------



## james42 (Apr 12, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> "Uhhh, your eyeballs are yellow...." -wifey


Damn. I haven't had that one. 
Just tell her you have hep c (joke)


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 12, 2014)

Actually, what I told her was, "Damn, she told me she was clean..." then the wife replied "better go get ur money back..." 

Hehe


----------



## james42 (Apr 12, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Actually, what I told her was, "Damn, she told me she was clean..." then the wife replied "better go get ur money back..."
> 
> Hehe



That's ****ing funny. Lmao


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 9

Im still super shocked at how little im sweating. Very little during the day and just a little more then that at night. I had a super shitty night sleep last night though. I must have woke up 8 times in 8 hours just tossing and turning. Again, I attribute the lack of sweat at night to the 30* night air and 3 fans on me. Taking 3 showers a day. Morning, after work and right before bed. I break out real bad when I sweat a lot. So showers and clearasil whipes are a must. Besides that, This is still the easiest run of the 6 I have done. 

Goals moving on:

End run on the 21st and see where Im at. I will probably take a short break until around May 15th then do one more 3-4 week cycle. That will/should get me around 12% BF by June. Then I think I will give myself another month of heavy lifting, High Protein and Fat, moderate carbs and super heavy lifting. That will put me at around the second week of July. If I can find some HCG I MAY start my first cycle. We will see how it goes. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Holla!


----------



## james42 (Apr 12, 2014)

How is the weight loss?  I'm on day 7 now. I had a big drop from yesterday. 
I'm probably calling it quits after today or tomorrow. I did 4 days at 600 and this last 3 at 750. I'm down 8 pounds and still holding water.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 12, 2014)

I never monitor weight when I run DNP. I always do a measurement the day after I stop, a week later and then 3 weeks after that (one month after I stopped.)


----------



## james42 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't put much stock in what the scales says either.  It is reassuring though.
I wish I could run this out to 14 days but I got called back to work on Monday. My job is too physically demanding for it.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yea, I have run DNP as a construction worker in chicago. It suuuuuucks.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well today is going much better then yesterday. Yesterday was the hottest it has gotten while on this cycle. It was 75* here and I laid most of the day on the floor sweating my ass off on 1g. 

Today was a high of like 55*,  Much nicer. Tomorrow they are talking high of 40 with rain and possible snow so Im stoked. It is supposed to be a high of 50s all the way up to my end date on the 21st so keeping my dose at 1g wont be a problem. Unfortunately I have my best friends birthday party downtown Chicago on May 10th. I know shits going to go down there so that is the only reason I have to stop on the 21st. There is no way my best friend is going to let me go the night at a private party without getting silly.


----------



## james42 (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad things are going good for you. 
I lucked out and mother nature postponed work this week. I get to finish up my 14 day run. I'm up to 900mg a day now


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good to hear james. I just made my 40 mile track to work with the windows down, light rain, 37*. Felt goooooood. 

Last night was the best night sleep I got on this run. Knocked out and didnt wake up once. When the alarm went off my mouth was as dry as a bone and I had to piss like a race horse though. 

Can NOT wait to get back to lifting heavy. Oh how I miss the squat rack....


much love.


----------



## james42 (Apr 14, 2014)

My heat is set at 60f. It's 40f outside and I drive with both windows down. Looking leaner everyday. 




MS1605 said:


> Good to hear james. I just made my 40 mile track to work with the windows down, light rain, 37*. Felt goooooood.
> 
> Last night was the best night sleep I got on this run. Knocked out and didnt wake up once. When the alarm went off my mouth was as dry as a bone and I had to piss like a race horse though.
> 
> ...


----------



## dileepsv (Apr 16, 2014)

following this log as well. Do you guys normally keep your gains on dnp or does it come right back in a few months' time?

Also, just a side question : Have any of you ran dnp with hair loss medication (Finasteride, minoxidil) and have had any bad effects?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2014)

dileepsv said:


> following this log as well. Do you guys normally keep your gains on dnp or does it come right back in a few months' time?
> 
> Also, just a side question : Have any of you ran dnp with hair loss medication (Finasteride, minoxidil) and have had any bad effects?



DNP does not cause muscle loss.

No clue about the hair loss products


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think he ment do you keep your losses? As in fat? DNP is non hormonal so all losses are perminant unless you eat twinkies after...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> I think he ment do you keep your losses? As in fat? DNP is non hormonal so all losses are perminant unless you eat twinkies after...



Yeah maybe but he says "keep your gains on DNP"

Can we get a translator in here?


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 16, 2014)

I feel ya, Pillar. It was the "does it come right back in a few months" is what got me...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah maybe but he says "keep your gains on DNP"
> 
> Can we get a translator in here?



Keep = to not lose

Your = you're 

Gains = DEM ABZZZZZZ

DNP = did not poop

Close as I could get it with google translate sir


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 16, 2014)

So did I lose my abz when I pooped? 

Naw, Lost em when I found out I loved cake...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 16, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> So did I lose my abz when I pooped?
> 
> Naw, Lost em when I found out I loved cake...



Hahaha. I lost mine once I found out I could make brownies from scratch better than Betty fukking Crocker herself!


----------



## dileepsv (Apr 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah maybe but he says "keep your gains on DNP"
> 
> Can we get a translator in here?



Sorry, i did mean "keep your losses" as in fat losses. Kinda late at night when I posted and  wasn't thinking right.

Did not think there was a need to insult. Translator? lol i think that was a tad bit too much mr. administrator.


----------



## dileepsv (Apr 16, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> I think he ment do you keep your losses? As in fat? DNP is non hormonal so all losses are perminant unless you eat twinkies after...



Fat loss after dnp wasn't quite what i had expected. I read somewhere about how dnp does not alter your body set point (which might explain why it always loves to get back to a certain level of fat even on maintenance diet). Can someone chime in on this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2014)

dileepsv said:


> Sorry, i did mean "keep your losses" as in fat losses. Kinda late at night when I posted and  wasn't thinking right.
> 
> Did not think there was a need to insult. Translator? lol i think that was a tad bit too much mr. administrator.



It wasn't an insult. Don't be so sensitive.

You won't rebound coming off the dnp if your calorie intake is at maintenance levels. So check the diet as you come off.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 16, 2014)

Deleepsv, pob and I ment no disrespect at all. We just honestly didnt know what you were asking.


----------



## dileepsv (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha no worries man, I typed wrong to begin with. How goes ur cycle?


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 17, 2014)

Honestly its probably the easiest I have ran. Im sure due to the weather. Last time I ran it was July and I own a restaurant.  So if it was 90* outside, its a buck ten in the kitchen. I prayed for death...

this run is nice and steady. Wish I didnt have to cut it off on the 21st but I miss lifting heavy so ill get over it. After this run I have a new split lined up and a new food regiment so im pretty stoked.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry it has been so long since I updated. Life got busy.


I ended up cutting it a few days shorter then expected. I took my last gram on April 18 for a total of 2 weeks. 

On the 19th I weighted in at 207 for a total loss of 13lbs. On the 25th I weighted in at 203. 17lbs in 2 weeks isnt too shabby. Back on the grind with a carb cycling structure to my diet to try to stay as lean as possible for the summer. 

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hell no 17lbs is nothing to scoff at!

This log inspires me to increase my dosages as well.
Highest I ever went was 500.

Great job!


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Iron. 

Lowest I will go is 750 for sure. Get it!


----------

